# Like any indie/small films that you think more people should know about?



## Reyna Malone (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally recomend "Felidae". It's an animated German movie from 1994 where a cat named Francis tries to solve the murders of several cats in his neighborhood. It has graphic violence and a sex scene, and it has a pretty dark tone, so if that's not your cup of tea, I wouldn't watch it.
In my opinion, it's very well animated, and I love the story. It turns out to be much more complicated than you think it is at the begining, and you end up feeling sympathetic for even the worst of characters. Some people take issue with the abundance of violence and sex in this movie, but, unlike some movies, it's not for shock factor: it's used to discuss an issue that just happens to be very mature.
Overall, I just love the film. Do you guys have any small/indie films you feel this way about? If so, please share it in this thread!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 19, 2016)

This deserves an IMDb rating.


----------



## Karatine (Dec 21, 2016)

A fantastic short animated film about two adventurers. I feel like waaaay more people should know about this 

The whole idea of the series is that it takes place in a fantasy world where being an adventurer is almost like a fad.


----------



## Reyna Malone (Dec 21, 2016)

Karatine said:


> A fantastic short animated film about two adventurers. I feel like waaaay more people should know about this
> 
> The whole idea of the series is that it takes place in a fantasy world where being an adventurer is almost like a fad.


This is really cool!


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 8, 2017)

I thought this was beautiful.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 8, 2017)

I watched Felidae as a 10-year old kid. Funnily enough, it didn't scare me that much (despite the fact that I was enough of a wimp to be afraid of playing stuff like Mortal Kombat 3, lol) - quite the opposite, I didn't understand crap, but I thought all the gore and stuff was incredibly cool. I guess I should rewatch it sometime.

I can't think of many indie movies to remember, since I rarely watch any, but there are many Soviet and Russian independent classics that deserve more international recognition than they have now. At least one of them, Tarkovsky's "Stalker", became a worldwide cult movie mainly thanks to the video game that was inspired by it (yeah, "CHEEKI-BREEKI I V DAMKEE", that one), but another Soviet Sci-Fi classic, the one that has universal acclaim in Russia and ex-USSR but is practicaly unknown in other parts of the world, is "Kin-dza-dza!". Unlike majority of other sci-fi movies, this one is very low-key, being shot almost entirely in desert and with minimal set, to the point where it looks more like a student movie - but instead of fancy decorations and space battles, it holds on fantastic acting and imaginative script alone. Here's a version with subtitles in English, French, Czech and Japanese, if somebody's interested, and I kind of hope somebody's interested - even if you don't like it as much as I do, for example, this movie is one-in-the-kind, and I've never seen anything like it before or since.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

So that's where that psytrance dude got his name from! Huh!

Tarkovsky is always an interesting experience if you have the patience. His pacing is glacial, but it's totally hypnotic.


----------

